# DVR for OTA



## ESA1178 (Dec 3, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good DVR for capturing OTA channels?

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Believe me I wish I could. TiVo is about it.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Stream-DPH1000R-Recorder-Tuner/dp/B007FEEO3S/ref=pd_cp_e_0

I prefer using a computer/HDHomerun Tuner tho.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

If you mean OTA in addition to DirecTV functionality then an AM21 module will plug into any DirecTV DVR and provide tuning of local channels which can also be recorded.
Available as an accessory for about $50 from DirecTV.


----------



## ESA1178 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks dettxw.

Nope, I finally cut the cord (literally) with Directv.
Now only have a DB8 antenna and great new TV that brings in 60 local OTA Digital channels. I do have an Hauppage tuner, but its a pain having to go to the PC or log on the network each time I want to record or watch a recorded show from the tuner. Looking for a box. If I get a tivo box, do I have to subscribe in order to eatch my OTA channels and use the DVR functionality?

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

ESA1178 said:


> Thanks dettxw.
> 
> Nope, I finally cut the cord (literally) with Directv.
> Now only have a DB8 antenna and great new TV that brings in 60 local OTA Digital channels. I do have an Hauppage tuner, but its a pain having to go to the PC or log on the network each time I want to record or watch a recorded show from the tuner. Looking for a box. If I get a tivo box, do I have to subscribe in order to eatch my OTA channels and use the DVR functionality?
> ...


Tivo charges the same regardless. If you want to save money, suggest you look on ebay for a good deal on a TivoHD (previous model from current) with a lifetime subscription included.

Another option, since you already have a Hauppauge tuner, would be to run Windows Media Center on your computer with the hauppauge, and use an Xbox360 as your media extender. It will operate the same as a dvr, using the Xbox remote.


----------



## ESA1178 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Davenlr!

I have an Hauppauge 950Q stick and XBOX360 with Windows 7 X64.
I will check it out later today!

Thanks again!


Mark


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Stream-DPH1000R-Recorder-Tuner/dp/B007FEEO3S/ref=pd_cp_e_0
> 
> I prefer using a computer/HDHomerun Tuner tho.


I know amazon lists that part but I think that it's no longer made.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm using a Windows 7 PC with Media Center and a generic/factory installed tuner card. Works fine so far, but I only use the one PC to record/watch. I don't extend it out to any other devices.

The tuner is in a PCI slot, so if it dies, it's easy to replace.

Only problem I have is that Media Center refuses to update the Guide automatically, so I have to keep messing with it about every two weeks.


----------



## ESA1178 (Dec 3, 2011)

I was thinking of buying a refurbished PC for less than $200. This PC would sit by the entertainment center and be a dedicated for Windows Media/950Q.
The HDD would be also dedicated. The reasoning is that I have noticed an occasional pause with live TV/Windows Media Player on the TV when I am working on the Host PC with the 950Q. Logic tells me that if a PC is dedicated to the Q950Q and Windows media then there would be no 'interruption' in play on the TV.
What do you think?

Mark


----------

